# red bank is open



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

happy days are here again.
red bank bait shop is finally open,guys  
after stopping at the dutchman for our bait this morning,we turned into the road to the ramp,and noticed an open sign,so i detoured in to check it out.
went in andtalked to them for awhile.they had just opened after working all night to get ready.they're still stocking shelves,but have bait and other stuff available.so get on in and support them in their new shop.

ps............you can also go next door and get free donutsand coffe with your haircut,then come off the lake at lunch time for a pizza


----------



## CrappieKing (May 16, 2004)

hey, Sir

thanx for the great news.

"Bay"


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

this barber shop, is it a real barber shop? i been getting my hair cut on huy rd. for 25 years and my barber, dave, quit. i don't wanna go to one of those places where women go too and the "stylists" are girly men.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think it's a barber shop for "real" men,with "real" men barbers,danno.but if they have women barbers i might have to go in for a trim


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Where are you guys talking about?


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Dfoxfish It is a real mens barber shop i know the barber his name is Dave he had a shop up around Shotenstiens on 3c highway he is just opening this this one up closer to home he just lives up the road from there, he is a reel nice guy and one heck of a bowler him and his wife have both rolled 300 games.His wife is my cousins stepdaughter try him i think you will like him. Fishguy


----------



## CrappieKing (May 16, 2004)

Hey, Mr.Misfit

I went on Saturday afternoon, and Redbanks wasn't open.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

wow! i think that's my barber. huy rd. is down by schottys and he's an avid bowler. thanks for the info!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that's strange,cause we were there,talking to them for about 10 minutes,while they were putting stuff out.maybe they took a break after the long hours getting ready.and most people had probably been somewhere else for bait earlier.


----------



## CrappieKing (May 16, 2004)

you're probably right. I went there Sat. around 6pm, right when it was clearing up. I did saw a red pickup right behind the store. I'll check it out again today (Sun.)

happy fishing
"Bay"


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Thats great. I'll have to stop in and give my support.


----------



## fishing'fun (May 30, 2005)

We want to thank you guys for the support you've shown in Red Bank. Yes, it is definitely open. It was along road to get there but "WE ARE BACK!" We have changed the name to "The Bait Store" and our new number is 898-3103. We haven't set definite hours as of yet. Need to hire some help. We opened Saturday as soon as we got bait in the shop and closed about 4:30 because it was pouring rain. Then, of course, it cleared up and was nice the rest of the evening. We are trying to cover 6:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. with only three of us so it kind of tough but we'll survive. Once we have more people working we will extend the hours.

To let all of you wondering about the barber....yes, it is Dave from down on Huy. He will open his doors on Tuesday, 5-31-05. I believe he will be operating 6 days a week. I can also let you know that he has hired a woman barber for the other that were wondering.

Once again, thanks for all of the support and we have enjoyed seeing everyone that has stopped in so far. 

This sight is great. Never knew it existed until yesterday!


----------



## crappieperson (May 18, 2005)

what hours are you hiring for???


----------



## fishing'fun (May 30, 2005)

Days and evenings


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Fishing'fun are you guys going to be able to take credit cards and debit cards in the future? I was going to stop in there yesterday before I headed out to the water and seen the sign that said you weren't able to take them right now. I was just wondering if you are going to in the future. Thanks.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

good prices, too. .95 cents a dozen for bass minnows. judy charges $1.25.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I can also let you know that he has hired a woman barber for the other that were wondering


 it's been almost a year since my last "amatuer" haircut,so i might just have to get me a "store bought" haircut for a change,just to impress the fishes


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

dave the only one in there right now.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,like i said,it's been almost a year,so i can wait


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Has anyone had a chance to sample the scoop size of a dozen minnows? I bet if they are a "little" more generous than other stores in the area they could have some serious business. 
Misfit it was nice seeing you out there yesterday. I took my dad out and he isn't a big eye kind've guy, so I wasn't able to really try anything exciting. Let me know the next time you head out, maybe we can try to work a couple different baits to see if we can get a pattern developed.
mike


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

good meeting you too.i'll give you a yell next time.this time of year,my favorite pattern is jig/twistertail,jig/worm,jig/minnie,but i'll be working in some trolling,casting spoons and drifting harnesses too.red bank has always been generous and also have great,lively crawlers.
saturday was tough for everyone after the front moved out.two others got 2 fish in the time i was there.got them in shallow brush,which i also tried without success.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

i don't believe these are the same owners as the one in the old building.  course i could be wrong. but i met a guy up there once who claimed to be the owner. hey, misfit...are you talking about eyes only? cause me and my bud went up to the land of crappie right after the front and hit quite a few crappies. including my third FO (13.5). :B alot are still swollen with eggs, too!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm sure the same people have it.

yep,eyes.they just flat shut down.there were a couple caught,that i know of,but overall,it was tough.i found crappies,but didn't work on them.only made a few casts with the roadrunner,just to take a break from the boredom


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

separate. i've used this same barber for 25 years and he wanted out of the neighborhood. he was by the northern lights krogers.


----------



## fishing'fun (May 30, 2005)

OK guys...to answer some of the questions everyone is asking.

Smitty and I (Trish) have owed the business since 1991. We were out of it for a little while but came back the end of last June until they tore the old girl down at the beginning of October last year.  He and I both miss the old building but we all know how progresss goes. We would shut down in the winter simply because there was NO TRAFFIC. Look at it now. Pretty soon we'll have a traffic light. They will be starting on the road this week to put in turn lanes, etc. Just like they did at Spring/Tussic & Maxtown Roads. They have assured us that they will maintain two lanes of traffic on Sunbury and it will take about 21 days. This is another reason for the old building being torn down. 

As you already know, the barber is not associated with the bait store. Real nice guy though. 

Neither is the pizza shop. I don't know the guy's first name but his last name is Gulianno (not the former mayor of NY either).

For anyone interested, our craw picker is starting to bring in the river craws. Not the pond craws that are out now.

We will be taking credit/debit cards, hopefully, in the next few days. Our guy with the merchant account put in the order on Friday (5/27) and put a rush on it so we could get set up quickly. We still accept only cash for fishing/hunting licenses.

We will be adding to our line of tackle. It'll take a little while to get everything together. Maybe even some stuff to keep us open all year.

We still will be carrying the same live bait...we've heard all of the talk about the minnow prices but not to worry....we don't plan on raising our prices nor do we plan to start counting, but we will also have crickets, 3-4 sizes of chubs, 1-2 sizes of shiners, wild creek chubs, 2 sizes of gold fish, hellgramite and catawba worms when in season, river craws until September, pond craws when reqested, 2 sizes of night crawlers, green night crawlers, and your ususal wax, dug, red, butter and meal worms, and grasshoppers. We also have available frozen baits such as chubs, liver, shrimp, shad (large and small), shiners and craws.

We also buy bait from bait catchers. 

Smitty will have his boat motor repair back in business once things get straightened out with zoning. Hopefully by the end of June. That's another llllloooooong story for another day.

If you have any other questions, feel free to stop by and have a cup of coffee (that is if I can ever find where I packed the darn coffe pot  ) or give us a call at 898-3103.

Thanks again for all of your support and good words!

Smitty & Trish


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Can I put my name first on the list for motor repair? Does he know anything about Scott Atwater motors? Your list of baits kind of reminded me of the waitress at a resturant naming off all the salad dressings. Thanks for the update on everything.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm from the Akron area and never fished Hoover. 

You guys are stocked to the gills (pun intended) with all kinds of bait.
Sounds like a great, full service shop!


----------



## sportsman05 (Apr 19, 2005)

smitty & trish,
Glad to see you are now open,you don't know how sick i was of the other bait store,everytime i went there to buy minnows they shorted us.[buy 10 doz.get 5 doz.
very disapointing].welcome back!
sportsman 05


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know I was in to the Barber shop this morning, and Mary does give "real men" hair cuts. I have cut my own for some time now and before that my father-in-law cut it, and Mary did an excellent job reproducing what I am used to. I also talked to Dave and he seems like a very decent person. Definitely recommend you al get over there and become a regular. Haircuts are $10. That seems pretty reasonable, although I haven't been in a barber shop for years. Additionally for all you out there who are sick of looking at wrinkled old man barbers, Mary is easy on the eyes.

Rudy


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

fishinrudy said:


> Just wanted to let you guys kow I was in to the Barber shop this morning, and Mary does give "real men" hair cuts. I have cut my own for some time now and before that my father-in-law cut it, and Mary did an excellent job reproducing what I am used to. I also talked to Dave and he seems like a very decent person. Definitely recommend you al get over there and become a regular. Haircuts are $10. That seems pretty reasonable, although I haven't been in a barber shop for years.
> 
> Rudy


$10 for a hair cut. I think I pay like $20 for a hair cut. More money for fishing.  I might have to go in there and get one. Just a little far of a drive to get a hair cut though. I guess I'll just have to get a hair cut when I go fishing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

rudy,now you've got my attention   
i also haven't been to a barber for many years,but for 10 bucks,and the feminine touch,i may just have to plan a cut around my next trip to hoover


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

i don't know who mary is, but dave's been my barber for 25 years. he used to own the shop on huy rd. behind n. lights krogers. the regular charge for a mans haircut was 7.50. but i always tip dave 5.00. the new place costs a heck of alot more to rent, so he has to charge more now. but he's a hell of a guy and enjoys what he's doing.  yea, it's a ways to drive, but the service is worth it. i got mine cut the morning he opened up. i just wish my boat had been ready so i could have bought minnows from "the bait store" and went feeshing!  it'll be great to get a cut, bait and something for the pie hole all at the same place!


----------



## fishing'fun (May 30, 2005)

HI everyone... haven't shecked in for a while so thought I'd pop in while I had the chance. 

*fishintiger*...just wanted to let you know about being first on Smitty's list for boat repairs because he already has motors in the wings waiting. He does work on Scott Atwaters and the older motors, typically ones that the marina's won't. And speaking of a waitress....I was one years ago! We have been hearing over the last couple of weekends that the saugeyes are hitting on the Lake of the Woods and Walnut Street flats as well as the points. One guy told me that Hoover looked like Lake Erie last weekend! Some guys are using crawler harnesses, some using jigs tipped with a piece of night crawler and moved ever so slowly across the bottom. And if you ever find those 20" crappies, let me know and I _definitely keep that a secret_! :B 

We do now have river craws. We should be able to have them until September.

The pizza shop plans to be open sometime in August...go fishing, get a haircut, eat, then sleep........  Sounds like a full day to me!

Got any other questions, please feel free to stop by or give us a call...898-3103.

Thanks!


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah, right. like anybody could keep that quiet! :B i'd sell a family member for that info!


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

You may have answered this already but where is the bait shop? sounds like a good place to get the fishing necessities. thanks phil


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

big black jeep said:


> You may have answered this already but where is the bait shop? sounds like a good place to get the fishing necessities. thanks phil



On Hoover where the old Red Bank shop was. I believe it's Maxtown Road. If you're on Sunbury and going North you can't miss it. It's on the right side.


----------

